# Check out this clip of Yang Jwing Ming



## bigfootsquatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Start at 2:20 for the taiji demo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnc12Xl59Uw&feature=related

Thoughts?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2010)

As my Taiji sifu said when I showed him a video of Dr Yang doing his Yang style long form "What style did he train first?" "White Crane" "That explains it"

Not taking anything from Dr Yang, I have trained a bit with him and I am happy that I did and he is highly skilled, his Qinna is incredible

But just as a note; my Yang style, as it comes form Tung Ying Chieh, has 2 fast forms


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Are these one of the Tung family fast forms that you have studied?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes and no, Dong Zeng Chen has changed it.

Dong Zeng Chen is the Grandson of Tung Ying Chieh but he did not learn from Tung Ying Chieh. He learned from his father Tung Hu Ling, who was quite talented and a very good fighter. However Dong Zeng Chen changed the forms and from what I can see combined them, added some stuff and made it slower. His older brother Tung Kai Ying would likely be a better example since he did learn from his grandfather and his father. 

My sifu only teacher was Tung Ying Chieh and he has not changed the forms. Also Tung Ying Chieh, Tung Hu Ling, my sifu and as far as I know, at least early on, Tung Kai Ying never called any of the forms Tung Style. It was Dong Zeng Chen that started calling the forms Dong (Tung) style.

There are 2 fast forms that come from Tung Ying Chieh

The first is based only on Yang style and the second is a combination of Yang Style and Hao style.


----------

